# Chiropodist



## Tiggywoo (Jan 18, 2010)

Can anyone help with details of a chiropodist either Tavira or VRSA or anywhere in between?
Thankyou
TW


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I have given up on chiropodists here and now go every two weeks to a good beauticians. CHEAPER and in my opinion are doing a better job. Hubby goes as well. You can even get you nails painted!! me not my hubby although I think a delicate shade of pink might suit him 

I had a severe problem before moving out here and the surgeon wanted to remove half my heel tissue mad but I have persevered here and problem now sorted!!:clap2:


----------



## Tiggywoo (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks - perhaps that is what I will do then - wild horses wouldn't get my husband anywhere near a beauticians!
TW


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Tiggywoo said:


> Thanks - perhaps that is what I will do then - wild horses wouldn't get my husband anywhere near a beauticians!
> TW



Once you persuade him to have the first he`ll be asking for more.....


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Chiropodist don't exist here like UK, you need to find a beautician that does more than just a pedicure, beware there are "foot" doctors Clinica do Pé but their not a chiropodist or do pedicures and treat foot ailments rather than chiropody. 

You might have more luck in the Algarve, a business opportunity for someone if they could get licensed.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

siobhanwf said:


> Once you persuade him to have the first he`ll be asking for more.....


Yep I agree, my feet are now as soft as a very soft thing.

All for €15

Marvellous

Rob


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Chiropodist don't exist here like UK, you need to find a beautician that does more than just a pedicure, beware there are "foot" doctors Clinica do Pé but their not a chiropodist or do pedicures and treat foot ailments rather than chiropody.
> 
> You might have more luck in the Algarve, a business opportunity for someone if they could get licensed.



Even in the UK I ended up goingto a beautician I could trust. The chiropodist caused more trouble than she cured!!!!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Unlucky but that's what I found here with the "foot" doctors, luckily I've got one here now, found her by asking in the pharmacy, best Portuguese translation I've found is PEDICURA QUIROPODISTA


----------

